# Christian Posters



## CaraJ

Hello!
Just joined and thought I'd say hi! My husband and I are committed Christians and active members of our church. We have been TTC for just over 3 years and have just been referred for IVF with PGD. It took a lot of prayer to decide on IVF but we are certain that is God's plan for us just now. I blog a bit about my experiences and how Good is working through everything and find that a really helpful way of processing my thoughts.
Www.made to nurtured blogspot.co.UK


----------



## bobo66

Hi Cara,

Welcome to FF! It's really good to share experiences of praying through a fertility journey. I've learnt a lot about prayer and about encountering God's truth in the decision-making. 

Please could you post your blog address again? I can't make the link work.

Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Oh yeah, that blog link is all wrong! Let me try again!
Www.madetonurture.blogspot.co.UK

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## -Susan-

Hi cara   I'm also Christian and have a little boy from PGD (my husband has a serious genetic condition). CFB is another active pgd member here who is also Christian, don't know if you've come across her yet. Hope you're lucky first time with your treatment   xx


----------



## liveinhope

Hi girls
im Helen and Im a Christian too.  I have an adopted son and we are waiting for our little girl to be placed with us.  She was due to come in a month's time but some potentially serious health problems have been found which means we are on hold for a bit


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all, how great to know we're not alone! Thank you for all your replies and well wishes. Helen, I will pray all goes well with the placement of your little girl. We are quite certain that adoption will feature in our story of becoming a family but strongly feel God's will is for us to have IVF first.

Cx


----------



## -Susan-

Hope your little girl comes home soon liveinhope, and that the medical issues are curable. I think adoption is amazing, I would have loved to adopt to give my son a sibling but my husband's medical issues I suspect would rule us out. Xx


----------



## liveinhope

Thanks ladies I appreciate your prayers.  We feel sure this little girl is meant to be ours so I guess we wait and see what happens in a few months.  Cara we had 3 cycles of IVF before embarking on the adoption route and it was exactly how it should be.  If we hadn't had our time doing IVF then our paths would never have crossed with our son and he was definitely meant for us.  If you want to ask me any questions about adoption, feel free!


----------



## cfb107

Hi Cara, I think I replied to your other thread so we've crossed paths before (and possibly in the ** group too!). I am a Christian as Susan says, and so is LynneK who also had PGD, I'm not sure whether you've come across her . 

Had a read of your blog and was really inspired by your healing. Praying God will work his magic through this treatment cycle for you!! I kept a blog during my treatment treatment, will try and find the link for you. Good luck xxx


----------



## ClaireDa

Hi Cara, hope all is well with you nice to meet you x also hi everyone else nice to meet you all


----------



## bobo66

Hi CDa, 

How are you doing? 

Xx


----------



## Precious.paws

Hi 
Any Christians out there ? 
Finding it hard to stay positive need pray our  sperm donor will get in touch and I will ovulate when needed . Had lapscopy and found out that I've one side that's blocked not working we would love a family and are finding it very hard to deal with the emotional side of infertility . 
Trying to be thankful for other things God has given us as I know we're blessed in other ways 
How does other people find they're journey ? Xx


----------



## MrsSauze

Heya, 
I'm new to this and literally joined this evening as a friend of mine who has trips and a single by IVF recommended it to me!!
Was so nice to stumble over a Christian thread as myself and my husband are both commited Christians and all that jazz! 
Literally just started our road on fertility treatment, just waiting for all referrals to go through from GP and things but I kinda feel a bit emotional about it all!! It took a lot of guts for me to go to my GP and to be totally honest about it I'm pretty scared deep down but know what promises I'm clinging on to from God!
Will pray for you all 😊 xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi MrsSauze and Precious Paws,
Welcome to this board. I found it so helpful to know there are other Christians praying their way through this journey. I will pay for both of you. Our journey has been quite bumpy but God has been faithful in so many ways throughout. If you like you can check out my blog www.madetonurture.blogspot.co.uk where I write about being a Christian on this road. I write it to process my thoughts but also to encourage others.
I started my IVF journey in May and an currently about 2 weeks away from having one of my frozen embryos transferred. For me, the biggest lesson has been how to positively wait on God and his timing and not get eaten up by anxiety. I have found proverbs 3:5 really helpful. Trust in God and lean not on your own understanding. I find I understand very little in all this so all that's left is to trust in God. Sorry if that sounds preach like, it's not supposed to!
Wishing everyone here all the best, praying for us all.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## K.Notman

Good afternoon fellow Christians and all who follow.
I have held God close to me throughout my journey and for some reason have only just stumbled across this thread.  I have had a lot of support from other threads and have been letting God work through me to calm and reassure people where I can.  I'm currently on the 2 week wait (OTD is 8th Oct) and this is a time of concentrated prayer.  The clinic and amazing people who have helped me get to this point have done all they can and now it is the miracle factor.  Will God bless us with new life?  We were very blessed to have a wonderful donor and I am ever thankful of everything that has culminated to get to this point. I try to meditate and relax when I can, feeling His presence and praying that I am worthy enough to become a Mother.  This is such a difficult journey but it has been made easier by knowing that this all happens for a reason and it is God's will.  I shall not question how I come to be down this path or what the future holds, I have faith that it will be alright.  I have a very supportive family and friendship group and "what will be will be".
God bless you all.


----------



## seemedlike4eva

+/-+-/ We are Christians too, and after 9 long years God blessed us with our daughter in 2013. sadly I'm unable to try again but we are so thankful. 2011-2013 we had a treatment break, and I believe that was God reminding us to count the blessings we had and not be obsessed with what we wanted, but may never have. We did come to a place of acceptance and learned to enjoy ourselves again. We actually did our final cycle for 'closure', leaving it in God's hands to take us forward, but as so often the case 'in God's own time' he blessed us. We went for double donor, as OE and donor sperm had failed. We have never disclosed our journey to our Church family, it was a matter between usand God, but we had always said if anyone asked about children we said we were leaving it in God's hands. And the whole Church rejoiced with us+!+9696/


----------



## Arrows

Hiya CaraJ,
Also a Christian with two kids -one adopted and one biological. 
God's plans and timing have always escaped me at the time and then seem so clear after. Praying for your family, whatever size you family is and way it happens!

Whenever I found life hard, if I was complaining, I'd force myself to add:
"....but God is Good and His timing is perfect."
It really helped.


----------



## K.Notman

Hello again everyone.
I thought I'd just nip on to let you know I got my BFP on the 8th Oct!  I did a lot of praying those last few days of the 2ww, to give me the strength to accept the outcome etc.  Now I'm on the dreaded 3ww before the heartbeat scan to find out how many are in there, as I had 2 blastocysts transferred.  This too is a difficult time as I hear of people who don't get the heartbeat and it seems so cruel to get the positive and then have it taken away. I'm trying to keep busy and enjoy the moment.  I'm doing the 3 progesterone pessaries a day, 8 hrs apart and use this time to meditate and pray. I've done a little research as to the development of the fetus in these early days and am in awe of God's creation, it really is a miracle.  I'm currently praying for patience as I want the confirmation of the heartbeat(s) so badly, i know that as soon as I've had that I'll be wishing away the weeks until 12 week scan so I need to relax and take one day at a time. I must have faith that all will be well and just as God intended.

I hope you are all well.  God bless xxx


----------



## Haydan

what wonderful news! im so happy for you! may god bless you with a lovely pregnancy and a healthy baby(ies) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Zana37

Hi K. Notman

It is so nice to find you here. Not sure if you remember me but we use to be cycle buddies in September last year. I am so happy for your BFP. I was looking for you yesterday and for some of the other girls from that thread just to know how you were doing and I found this room through you. I am very religious too and praying has given me a lot of comfort through this difficult thing called infertility. I will possibly start a new ivf cycle next month so I am hoping for the best. Last time I had a miscarriage in February. Two month ago I had a huge cyst 8,5 cm but it disappeared on its own. However my FSH exams showed very high number meaning very low egg reserve. My AMH is of 2,3! Very deceiving... Monday I am going to the fertility clinic to find out if they consider viable for me to go for another treatment or if I should stop trying. I am praying for the best! 
Are you still doing theater? Do you still chat with any of the other girls? I hope they are doing good and have been praying for them. I will pray that your weeks will pass fast and your little sead will grow strong! May Heavenly Father bless you and bless us all!


----------



## K.Notman

Hi Zana, yes of course I remember you and have been praying for you since you left our group.  Your words of wisdom and hope helped so many people.  Our group still chats, we are in the 'long term cycle buddies part' and still known as the 'walnut whippers!'.  We arranged a meet up in August and some of us are meeting up in December. We would love for you to post updates on our board.  I wish you well with your clinic investigations.  I myself think very highly of donor eggs but know this is a very hard decision for women to chose as it closes a chapter for their own eggs.  There is a lot of advice and support on the 'donor egg' forum for people going through this decision.  The success rate is very good and that sometimes is the deciding factor.
Good luck and God bless x


----------

